# Test gauges



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

Looking for a source for inexpensive gauges
Must be low pressure.
Must read in 1/10 # increments
I am sick of paying 40 bucks a whack every time I need a gas inspection
thanks in advance

see pic.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Your inspectors have you test at that low pressure? Most I've run into here want at least 15psi. I had one guy make me pump a new poly line up to 60psi for some crazy reason. 





Paul


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

I test all my gas lines to 50# because it is easier to find leaks.
But, Massachusetts code is 3 psi for 15 minutes and that is what 
the inspectors want to see. Problem is, if these gauges are exposed 
to rain or freezing temps they are junk.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We test at 3 times operating pressure. I use an ounces gauge and a blood pressure "bulb" to pump up the system. I can put 13 oz. on a medium size system (like 200' of 2") in about 2 minutes of squeezing the bulb.

I think my ounces gauges are around $23. That would be a 0-30 in 1 oz. increments.

Liquid filled gauges work quite well for rain and freezing temps.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*I used to squeeze my bulb, until it made me go blind.:jester:*


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

jjbex said:


> *I used to squeeze my bulb, until it made me go blind.:jester:*


My mom always told me that too. 

That reminds me, I gotta go shave my right palm. BRB


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> We test at 3 times operating pressure. I use an ounces gauge and a blood pressure "bulb" to pump up the system. I can put 13 oz. on a medium size system (like 200' of 2") in about 2 minutes of squeezing the bulb.
> 
> I think my ounces gauges are around $23. That would be a 0-30 in 1 oz. increments.
> 
> Liquid filled gauges work quite well for rain and freezing temps.


I hear ya

But our code is very specific, It needs to be in 1/10# increments

up until a few years ago we used a mercury manometer, they were
bulletproof and had no moving parts, but they are no longer
acceptable.

still looking


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

liquidplumber said:


> I hear ya
> 
> But our code is very specific, It needs to be in 1/10# increments
> 
> ...


OK. I guess some inspectors wouldn't know how to convert pounds to ounces.


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> OK. I guess some inspectors wouldn't know how to convert pounds to ounces.


BINGO....sad but true


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Check a grainger catalog.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Check a grainger catalog.


 He said inexpensive.

Them guy's got it, but they ain't at all cheap.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

liquidplumber said:


> Looking for a source for inexpensive gauges
> Must be low pressure.
> Must read in 1/10 # increments
> I am sick of paying 40 bucks a whack every time I need a gas inspection
> ...











In Duncan, where I work out of, we are still allowed to use a spring guage like this one but it is a 15#... not 5#. That is the cheaper route.








This is the diaphram that 'we' use. It was required in Lawton and accepted in Duncan... where the spring guage and mercury were no longer even accepted in Lawton, so we had to have one anyways. It is a *TAD BIT* pricier than the spring guage, but they have both lasted us a while now. The diaphram is so much more precise than the spring (will show the smallest of leaks). We rig them up for 1" being that most of the gas company risers here are 1" and they (gas test kits) each have a foamed box that they sit in while riding in the bumpy ole' plumbin' van...
Enough of my blah blah blah...
Later Guys, just know how ya'll like pictures.









Hope it don't get lost this time...


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Here in phila. we are required to use the same thing, 5 psi diaphram type with 1/4 lb intervels. we pay about the same 40 bucks. In a pinch i've used my watts tk9 test kit, and attached the hi side line. take's a little explaining to the inspector but they will nomaly except it.


----------

